# Archery Hogs



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys..I'm down here at Fort Stewart, GA and would like to get into some archery hog hunting..any tips on gear, broadheads,anything that could help would be appreciated!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=31.905722,-81.604662


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

Ft. Stewart is over-run with wild hogs. You should have no problem bringing home some pigs. 

Hog anatomy is different from that of a deer. The heart sits low and forward in the body. Put the broadhead just behind the crook in the foreleg. i hunt hogs with a crossbow. 

This link is to GA Outdoors, there are some serious hog hunters there who can give you some pointers. Some of them hunt on Ft. Stewart. Scroll down to message 6 for hog anatomy.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=82784


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info..do you think I could kill one with my tomahawk? lol


http://youtu.be/jfdY0NMDqYQ

I wouldn't watch this if you are offended by swearing..or if you were a marine..lol


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

FredBearYooper said:


> Thanks for the info..do you think I could kill one with my tomahawk? lol
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/jfdY0NMDqYQ
> ...


 Yes apparently you can kill a hog with your tomahawk.It's not stated but given everything else you can kill with a ranger tomahawk I would say pigs fit on that list too.:lol:


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

junkman said:


> Yes apparently you can kill a hog with your tomahawk.It's not stated but given everything else you can kill with a ranger tomahawk I would say pigs fit on that list too.:lol:


Just making sure..:lol:


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

kill one with his bare hands lol .............thanks for your service


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

boutdun said:


> kill one with his bare hands lol .............thanks for your service


HAHA..that would be too easy..lol..maybe I will try after my next mountain tossing session..Did you know at sapper school they make you kill a chicken or rabbit for a meal in order to get your tab? Your welcome..


----------



## bricky (Feb 23, 2010)

I was at Ft.Stewart for 6 months,about a year and a half ago.Talk to the locals your working with,there was alot that were into that while i was there.From what they said there is a ton of them there.I saw pictures they had and it was impressive.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Archery hog hunting is a fun and demanding sport than can be a proud kill for any archer. However, even experienced hunters must be careful when hunting these animals.


----------

